# Dolce & Gabana L'imperatrice



## DaniCakes (Apr 14, 2010)

This is my all time favorite fragrance. Has anyone else bought this fragrance? What do you think?


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 14, 2010)

Got it, love it, but it's got no staying power. I guess you can't really overdo it then.

I like to layer it with L'amoureaux


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 14, 2010)

I haven't bought this one but I've sampled it several times and though I find it smells heavenly, I feel like it smells similar to others I've tried but that wouldn't keep me from getting it I guess. I do like the green one but can't think of the name. L'Imperatrice has a nice ring to it, though!


----------



## ellewoods (May 17, 2010)

It smells soooo good. I smell fruits at first but then it fades into a soft clean smell. I cannot stop smelling my wrist. I only tried the tester but must get this soon.


----------



## user79 (Jun 2, 2010)

I just ordered it, can't wait to get it! I love the watermelon kiwi undertones it has! So nice for summer


----------



## user79 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just received mine a few days ago. I loooove it! I don't usually go for the sweet smells, but this one has a sweet but fresh feel to it. So perfect for summer! I am loving it, wearing it every day!


----------



## meika79 (Sep 9, 2010)

I LOVE it! I'm not sure if I'm smelling grapefruits or what but it goes very well with my body chemistry and lasts a long time.


----------

